# My camp



## danknuggetts (Mar 31, 2015)

TRUE STORY:

So a home bum set up a for real "camp" under my bridge like a grill and I think he was catching creek fish...(eww) but anyway I haven't seen him in like four days and his shit is still down there my conclusion either he got arrested for trying to cook creek fish under a bridge (which ha for blowing up my camp) or he is somewhere near dead...(hope it's the jail one)...


----------



## Jaguwar (Mar 31, 2015)

oof. I mean I have a thing against the old rape cages but... yeah.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 31, 2015)

this is not a story. moved to general banter.


----------

